# FreeBSD 10-ALPHA5



## gpatrick (Oct 13, 2013)

I've built a custom kernel a hundred times in FreeBSD using the traditional way and the new way.  Now I'm trying to build a custom kernel for VIMAGE on ALPHA5 for testing, yet it errors:


```
/usr/src # make buildkernel KERNCONF=CUSTOM
ERROR: Missing kernel configuration file(s) (CUSTOM).
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/src
```

This is my CUSTOM config:

```
include GENERIC
ident CUSTOM

nomakeoptions DEBUG
nooptions SCTP
options VIMAGE
device epair
device if_bridge
options NULLFS
```

Has something changed in version 10?  Or is this something due to version 10?


----------



## freesbies (Oct 13, 2013)

Please, read this: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=40469
FreeBSD forums doesn't support CURRENT branches of FreeBSD.
Try FreeBSD 9.2 which is a STABLE branch of the operating system or join the freebsd-current mailing list.


----------



## kpa (Oct 13, 2013)

Sounds like you store the configuration file outside the source tree and forgot to re-link the configuration file under /usr/src/sys/$arch/conf.


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm with @kpa here, but there could be another explanation: you did link your configuration file but used the wrong architecture. You can check as much by using `uname -m`.

Keep in mind; the argument which you use with KERNCONF needs to be a valid filename within the kernel source tree (and inside the right architecture location).


----------

